# Pregnant cat growling is it normal O.o?



## NekoArneb (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello there I hope you guys can help me out here. My 6 week pregnant cat has recently started growling for different reasons. First time she started it was when she was 5 weeks. At first it scared me. You see she is an absolute sweetheart she never growled ever until now. What she did when she growled the first few times is what scared me. When she first started growling she would move her stomach and huff. I about had a panic attack lol I thought she was having early contractions. She stopped thank God after 2 seconds or less then meowed all happy and started purring. She did it perhaps once everyday during the week the same way. The vet told me just to watch her and make sure it doesn't last long or if she did it more than once or twice. They also said if it continued more than a few days then I should take her in for a check up. She still growls at least once a day but no longer moves her stomach or huffs. When I ask her what's wrong she meows and purrs all happy lol. This is her very first pregnancy so everything is so new to her. I noticed now when ever she growls it's because she wants something. One time she was demanding for me to hurry up and feed her lol. Another time she was demanding attention . I just want to know if this is normal and if any of you have experienced this with your pregnant cat?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @NekoArneb - I don't have experience of a cat growling specifically when pregnant, but I know cats growl sometimes when they feel uncomfortable, anxious or unwell.

Growling is often used by cats as a warning. When addressed to a human it means "stop what you are doing, I don't like it". Does her growling coincide with you stroking her or picking her up? If so I would stop picking her up, and let her come to you if she wants a stroke, rather than you go to her.

At 6 weeks of pregnancy you might be able to see the kittens moving inside your cat's belly. It could be this movement of the kittens that is making your cat feel uncomfortable or strange, and also may be why she is growling.

Around the 6th week of pregnancy is when you'll notice a large increase in your cat's appetite as she begins building up her resources to nurse the new kittens. Allow your cat as much wet food as she will eat, and ensure she is fed a good quality, high meat protein, complete wet food. At the Shelter we feed our pregnant or nursing cat mums about 5 meals a day and they often eat 500 grams of wet food or more, a day.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You say this is her first pregnancy, so she may well be growling at her strange feeling belly, or grumbling when a kitten kicks her in the ribs. As long as it's not frequent or prolonged, I wouldn't worry too much. I will always remember one of my girl kittens the first time she came into call. She spent the whole time intermittently churping for a boy, and growling at her back end for doing strange things like paddling and presenting. I found it quite upsetting at the time at it was clearly unsettling for her, but it's just something that happens sometimes. Are you planning to spay her after kittens are born?


----------



## NekoArneb (Jun 12, 2019)

carly87 said:


> You say this is her first pregnancy, so she may well be growling at her strange feeling belly, or grumbling when a kitten kicks her in the ribs. As long as it's not frequent or prolonged, I wouldn't worry too much. I will always remember one of my girl kittens the first time she came into call. She spent the whole time intermittently churping for a boy, and growling at her back end for doing strange things like paddling and presenting. I found it quite upsetting at the time at it was clearly unsettling for her, but it's just something that happens sometimes. Are you planning to spay her after kittens are born?


She is a pure bred Persian I don't want to spay her. I like the idea of her having the option of being able to get pregnant. I got her pregnant on purpose as well. She was bred with an orange persian. She is well taken care of and has her shots. I spoke with my vet before letting her get pregnant. I also made sure I was able to take care of her and her kittens before hand. Also made sure I had nice loving homes for the kittens. I did my research on cat pregnancy before hand. I'm prepared yes, but I still worry and want to over prepare. I'm over protective of her she's like my furry daughter lol.


----------



## NekoArneb (Jun 12, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Hello @NekoArneb - I don't have experience of a cat growling specifically when pregnant, but I know cats growl sometimes when they feel uncomfortable, anxious or unwell.
> 
> Growling is often used by cats as a warning. When addressed to a human it means "stop what you are doing, I don't like it". Does her growling coincide with you stroking her or picking her up? If so I would stop picking her up, and let her come to you if she wants a stroke, rather than you go to her.
> 
> ...


My vet told me to try to avoid picking her up when she is pregnant and to stay clear of her abdomen just to be on the safe side. When ever she grumbled no one was petting her she was just near us and we were minding our own business lol. Next thing we know we hear grrrr lol. My vet also suggested that it might be because she feels her kittens and because it's her first time it may spook her or might make her uncomfortable. I told them how when I spoke to her or gently stroke her she immediately stopped and started to purr and became happy. So I'm going to go with that it may have spooked her a bit lol. I do know about her diet my vet told me about it. Ophelia is also very vocal and when ever she asks for food I give her as much as she wants. I just don't over feed her.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ophelia is a lovely name for a cat! I imagine her as long-haired with a big fluffy tail - which breed is she? 

It sounds as though you are doing the right thing re: the growling.

EDIT: just noticed you said she's a Persian in your post before mine


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You can't overfeed a pregnant Persian. Feed her until she's too full to move!

Are you a registered breeder then, and was this girl sold to you on the active register? The reason I ask is that, if she was sold as a pet rather than for breeding, and if you bred her to a stud sold the same, you are potentially setting yourself up for a whole lot of heartache unless you've genetically screened for PRA and PKD. Do you know the pedigrees inside out to know the risk of HCM in the breed? Have you enough put by to pay for an emergency, out of hours C section? Persians often need this due to the head size of the kittens. They are sometimes a slow breed to birth. Have you got all supplies on hand? More than likely, you are going to have to do everything during the birth. Not 1 of my girls has ever so much as licked a baby when it was born, never mind biting chords and getting them breathing. This is quite common, and they are one of the neediest breeds during birthing. Have you booked time off work around the due date? Bitter, bitter experience has taught me that you need time off both before and after the due date. I lost a whole litter due to a Persian girl starting much too early, and me not being there to assist in the birth. I was at work at the time treating patients, and the first I knew of it was at the point that 5 kittens hadn't been revived. The remaining kittens I got going, but they died slowly, over the course of 2 weeks. I would very, very strongly suggest tha tyou have an experienced breeder with you, given tha tit's her first litter, and that you don't appear to have loads of experience with breeding.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@NekoArneb - if that is your cat in your atavar she is a very pretty cat, very like the doll-faced Persian cats that were always around in my childhood. Is she a Chinchilla Persian?

Carly87 is right though. I hope you had the important genetic screening done before you arranged for your cat to be mated. I hope her mate had been similarly tested. It would be irresponsible to breed a cat without testing first, when the risks of a genetically inherited serious illness is well known in the breed.

Most new breeders have a mentor (an experienced breeder) when they start breeding. Their support can be invaluable - do you have a mentor?


----------



## NekoArneb (Jun 12, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @NekoArneb - if that is your cat in your atavar she is a very pretty cat, very like the doll-faced Persian cats that were always around in my childhood. Is she a Chinchilla Persian?
> 
> Carly87 is right though. I hope you had the important genetic screening done before you arranged for your cat to be mated. I hope her mate had been similarly tested. It would be irresponsible to breed a cat without testing first, when the risks of a genetically inherited serious illness is well known in the breed.
> 
> Most new breeders have a mentor (an experienced breeder) when they start breeding. Their support can be invaluable - do you have a mentor?


Egypt is very different from the UK and the US. However like I said before I talked with my vet and I did everything that I could do to make sure everything was okay. The male is perfectly and healthy and was good to go. I made sure of this because like I said before I am protective of her. The owner of the male is family so I trust her and know her paperwork is accurate. Also I don't plan on becoming a breeder as a career or anything like that. I bred her once but I don't plan on making a habit out of it. Also the male cat's owner which is my spouse's cousin is a breeder she has experience and I often ask her for advice when something concerns me about Ophelia. She also told me what my vet said. I just wanted more opinions and thoughts about the matter. Her hair is rather longer but I had her fur trimmed because of Egypts heat.


----------



## NekoArneb (Jun 12, 2019)

carly87 said:


> You can't overfeed a pregnant Persian. Feed her until she's too full to move!
> 
> Are you a registered breeder then, and was this girl sold to you on the active register? The reason I ask is that, if she was sold as a pet rather than for breeding, and if you bred her to a stud sold the same, you are potentially setting yourself up for a whole lot of heartache unless you've genetically screened for PRA and PKD. Do you know the pedigrees inside out to know the risk of HCM in the breed? Have you enough put by to pay for an emergency, out of hours C section? Persians often need this due to the head size of the kittens. They are sometimes a slow breed to birth. Have you got all supplies on hand? More than likely, you are going to have to do everything during the birth. Not 1 of my girls has ever so much as licked a baby when it was born, never mind biting chords and getting them breathing. This is quite common, and they are one of the neediest breeds during birthing. Have you booked time off work around the due date? Bitter, bitter experience has taught me that you need time off both before and after the due date. I lost a whole litter due to a Persian girl starting much too early, and me not being there to assist in the birth. I was at work at the time treating patients, and the first I knew of it was at the point that 5 kittens hadn't been revived. The remaining kittens I got going, but they died slowly, over the course of 2 weeks. I would very, very strongly suggest tha tyou have an experienced breeder with you, given tha tit's her first litter, and that you don't appear to have loads of experience with breeding.


The male's owner is family so I trust her paperwork. Also she bought him as a full breed not just as a pet. She has experience in breeding and she gives me lots of advice. She told me about the risks along with my vet as well. As you can see I am making sure I have lots of options for information more then just one. I had Ophelia confirmed as a persian. So no worries also I am not planning on making a habit of being a breeder. I really only planned on breeding her once because the fragility of Persians. I have a vet on call if something goes wrong. I have my mother inlaw ready to watch Ophelia when I'm at work when she is near 8 weeks. My mother inlaw is prepped and knows the drill on what to do if something goes wrong she also has the vet's phone number as well. My work is close by so if my Mother inlaw notices anything wrong she calls the Vet and me. I am prepared for her to have a C section if the vet say's it's necessary. Thank you for your concern and your advice.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

NekoArneb, Egypt is not so different when it comes to Persian breeders. I know breeders all over the world who screen for PKD and PRA. Are you saying that your girl isn't pedigree, but your cousin's is? Pedigree alone does not equal fit for breeding. This is particularly true if you say that Egypt doesn't tes for genetic diseases... However, I do know that ethical breeders test, no matter their location. Swabs are easy to take yourself and post to UC Davis in the US for testing. Nobody can confirm your girl is Persian. A pedigree and registration is some reassurance, but without that she is a moggy.

You say you only are planning to breed her once because Persians are fragile. What do you mean by this? And if you believe her fragile, why are you breeding her at all? Is your cousin going to come and help you with the birth?


----------



## NekoArneb (Jun 12, 2019)

I 


carly87 said:


> NekoArneb, Egypt is not so different when it comes to Persian breeders. I know breeders all over the world who screen for PKD and PRA. Are you saying that your girl isn't pedigree, but your cousin's is? Pedigree alone does not equal fit for breeding. This is particularly true if you say that Egypt doesn't tes for genetic diseases... However, I do know that ethical breeders test, no matter their location. Swabs are easy to take yourself and post to UC Davis in the US for testing. Nobody can confirm your girl is Persian. A pedigree and registration is some reassurance, but without that she is a moggy.
> 
> You say you only are planning to breed her once because Persians are fragile. What do you mean by this? And if you believe her fragile, why are you breeding her at all? Is your cousin going to come and help you with the birth?


Already told you what you needed and answered your questions why are you repeating yourself? Are you not reading my posts all the way through? By breeding her once I mean I don't intend on making her a kitten making machine that's what I meant. I already answered your questions about tests and screens along with my cat being a persian I will not repeat myself. I appreciate your concern for my cat and making sure I don't do anything foolish but as I said before many times I I did all of what was needed. By me saying Egypt is different I meant it is much harder to do things. Like I had to go to Cairo just to get all of her paper work and a proper screenings along with tests. Also I meant different like I don't need a breeders liscense to just breed my cat only once in Egypt. I don't know if it's the same in UK and US.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No, we don't need breeder licences here for one off breedings or hobby breeding. I've re-read the posts, but I can't see where you said that the stud or the queen were genetically swabbed and screened for PKD or PRA, or what the incidence of HCM is in the lines etc. I am trying my very best not to be harsh as ultimately, whether it's the right thing or not, this cat is already pregnant. I'm trying to point things out which really are a consideration in order to have healthy kittens.

I still don't understand the comment about Persians being fragile, nor how this is explained by saying you're not going to make her a kitten making machine. If she's fragile in any way, she shouldn't be bred from full stop. Ethical breeders will only breed the most robust cats who are at the peak of their condition and who are health tested for all known diseases within the breed. If I had a fragile cat, I would not breed her even once as I would worry about the toal the pregnancy and birth would take on her. As Persians are naturally quite short and cobby, a pregnancy, particularly with a large litter, can be quite difficult for them to manage. Due to the head sizes, the births require good strength from a healthy mother in order to be successful. A fragile cat will not cope well with either of these.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@carly87 - the OP has put in her atavar "Account deactivated" so I imagine this may mean she won't read any more replies. The account still seems to be live but perhaps she has asked the mods to close it.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

chillminx said:


> @carly87 - the OP has put in her atavar "Account deactivated" so I imagine this may mean she won't read any more replies. The account still seems to be live but perhaps she has asked the mods to close it.


Not been asked yet, but that's a good suggestion.
:Locktopic


----------

